# Employment Circumstances



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Why is it the type of job that you do has an impact on insurance premiums ? The renewal is up on the Saab so i've quickly checked the comparison sites to see what the current prices are

Renewal £180
Best quote £153

These are based on 1 years NCD (3rd car) but with 24 + years history and full NCD and my occupation being a buyer for a charity.

Now come July i will be looking for a new job as my current one is being made redundant, I have another job lined up but this is going to be within the motor trade potentially.

So I thought I would change the details to Car Dealer/Car Sales

Renewal based on the same history

£199 cheapest
£400 with present insurer

So i thought i would become an aircraft technician working in aircraft maintenance ...

£142 ....

I'm still the same person, with the same good/bad habits, i'll be using the car less and more often walking to work i haven't adjusted the mileage at this point as the wife is using the car)

Its a bloody con, I could understand the price increase if i was using it more for business and it was going to be on the road for longer and at busy times of the day but it won't. Grrrrrrr:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Typically car salesmen don't know anything about cars and can't drive. 


I can see their logic. :lol:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Because insurance is a massive scam, charge you as much as they possibly can than then do their best to avoid doing anything when you need them!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

According to an article on the Daily Mail a while ago Car Salesmen are one of the cheaper ones.... but then it is Daily Mail.

I suppose it kind of makes sense as they would be more likely to be driving someone elses car under a another insurance policy than say a teacher would be for example.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Worst things seem to be jobs in the motor trade and restaurant and pubs 

Seem to think anyone in a pub is an alchy


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It isn't so much that people who work in pubs are alchy's, although there is an associate risk with drunk driving, it is more the case of the hours worked and driving home at late hours, often tired etc. Pub jobs are also often second income, whereby people have worked all day and then work in the evening as well. 

Sedentary jobs are often the most favourable, someone who drives to work, the car is parked up all day and only used again drive home.

Motor Trade occupations have always been unfavourable with Insurers as there tends to be a higher claims frequency (certainly on motor trade accounts anyway). They also remove any driving other cars entitlement if you are in the motor trade.

Remember that insurance is based on both the moral & physical hazard. Bookies, amusement arcade owners etc were historically loaded on the moral front.

Itinerant workers are generally unpopular too as you can never get hold of them to sign forms or make statements, although this has changed a bit in recent years with mobile phones. Pilots were also unpopular for the same reason.

Some of the reasoning is a bit archaic in my opinion and no doubt someone will challenge it in the European court and, like gender, it won't become a rating factor. Age will be the next one; the EU courts don't seem to take statistics into account when looking at these things!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Interesting about the driving any other car part being removed, I'll check that part as it comes in handy for driving a friends car, for me any cars not connected with the job should be covered anything related to work should be covered by a traders policy. Surely claims should come from the person and not the industry ?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Doing the same job but whether you are self employed or employed changes my quotes too. How does that work lol


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't have to pay for my insurance but my original job title was Accounts Office Manager which was never on the 'drop down'. 

Office Manager was always cheaper than Accounts Manager so the insurance company always told me to go with that!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> Interesting about the driving any other car part being removed, I'll check that part as it comes in handy for driving a friends car, for me any cars not connected with the job should be covered anything related to work should be covered by a traders policy. Surely claims should come from the person and not the industry ?


It is open to, and has been used and abused in the past, people running motor trade businesses off a DOC extension. Very rare that an Insurer will give it and very likely that any existing entitlement will be removed when you advise a change of occupation.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I work at a bodyshop, the company have their own insurance which allows me to drive any car on the road, but I've never driven a car out of the gate. 

BUT, my own insurance won't insure me to drive another car even though I'm fully comp?!?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> I work at a bodyshop, the company have their own insurance which allows me to drive any car on the road, but I've never driven a car out of the gate.
> 
> BUT, my own insurance won't insure me to drive another car even though I'm fully comp?!?


Your company's Motor Trade Insurance policy will only allow you to drive their cars (i.e. owned by the company) or their customer's cars (in their possession for motor trade purposes). It won't cover you for any car.

They pay a premium for a Motor Trade Insurance policy that allows them, and their employees, to carry out the company's business.

This is totally different to a private car policy.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Shiny said:


> It is open to, and has been used and abused in the past, people running motor trade businesses off a DOC extension. Very rare that an Insurer will give it and very likely that any existing entitlement will be removed when you advise a change of occupation.


I can see how it could be abused but it wouldn't give you the same level of cover. I will check to see if they remove it, in my mind work and pleasure are two separate things, after all I wouldn't use my employers trader policy to drive a family car.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> after all I wouldn't use my employers trader policy to drive a family car.


You'll be surprised how many in the trade think they can!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

What if your job is not listed and they have have something they class as near how would it affect a claim I.e I'm an ROV pilot and the nearest they usually come with is mechanical technician


----------

